
LISA Pathfinder: From Gravitational Waves to Space Dust - tradersam
http://www.skyandtelescope.com/astronomy-news/lisa-pathfinder-gravitational-waves-space-dust/
======
maxxxxx
The precision this needs is mind boggling. Same for LiGO where they have pick
up movements a fraction of the size of a proton.

